# Building Information Modeling



## Ahmad Hinnawi (20 سبتمبر 2011)

.​ 





.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

الحمد لله رب العالمين خالقي ومدبر امري وموفقي وازكى الصلاة والتسليم على سيد الخلق محمد ​ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ...​ 
اقدم اليكم في هذا العمل البسيط لمحة عامة وشاملة عن موضوع جديد في مجال الهندسة بشكل عام وادارة المشاريع الهندسية بشكل خاص ... وهو ​ 

Building Information Modeling​ 

BIM​ 

وذلك بعد ان وجدت ان المصادر العربية المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع المهم قليلة احببت ان اقدم عملا​ 
بسيطا اوضح به على قدر استطاعتي وعلمي هذا الموضوع .....​ 
اذا .... هو علم - او بالاحرى تقنية - جديدة وتعتبر نقلة نوعية في مجال الهندسة وهي المرحلة ​ 
القادمة في هذا المجال وباعتقادي انها ستطغى على التقنيات التقليدية الحالية مثل الاتوكاد كما طغى ​ 
الاتوكاد على الرسم اليدوي في السابق . ​ 
وساشمل في هذا البحث :​ 
- تعريف عام عن ال BIM واهم الامور والمصطلحات المتعلقة به ..... وساعرج على اهميته لمختلف الاطراف والتخصصات ....​ 
- علاقته مع ادارة المشاريع الهندسية وكيف يؤثر على الوقت والتكلفة والجودة لاي مشروع .....​ 
- شرح عن اهم التطبيقات العملية مع ادراج الامثلة التي قمت بتطبيقها ...​ 
- ماهي اهم البرامج المستخدمة مع اعطاء لمحة عن ميزات كل برنامج من هذه البرامج وعن تكاملها مع بعضها البعض ........ ​ 
والعديد من المواضيع الاخرى المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع ...​ 

تفضلوا​ 


الكتاب​ 
البرامج + التفعيل​ 
الفيديو ( ملخص)​ 





اولا : ​ 
الكتاب ​ 






 



تحميل الكتاب​ 



 



اضغط هنا​ 



ثانيا :​ 



البرامج​ 





 



الان مع تحميل ( البرامج + التفعيل) وعلى اكثر من سيرفر ​ 



قائمة البرامج​ 



 






 




لتحميل الملف اضغط هنا​ 



ثالثا : ملخص​ 


الفيديو​ 


 
اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو​ 
وفي النهاية ارجو ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان ينفع اخواني به من عرفت منهم ومن لم اعرف ..... وارجوا ان تسامحوني اذا اخطأت فهذا ليس الا عمل بشري يحتمل الصواب والخطأ ....​ 
امر اخر ... لا تترددوا بالسؤال او الاستفسار عن اي شيء يخطر ببالكم وذلك عن طريق مراسلتي على الايميل او عن طريق الردود ​ 
وفي النهاية لا ارجوا منكم الّا دعاءا صادقا في ظهر الغيب ....​ 


اخوكم 
م. احمد حناوي​ 




.​


----------



## MIDO_1349 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ....موضوع هام جدا جدا و عليه تركيز عالى جدا فى اوروبا و امريكا


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (20 سبتمبر 2011)

mido_1349 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ....موضوع هام جدا جدا و عليه تركيز عالى جدا فى اوروبا و امريكا




الله يبارك فيك ...


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس احمد ...

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم المهندس احمد حناوي

عمل معطاء في اطار خدمة العمل الهندسي في بلادنا العربية

اشكر لكم طرحكم لهذا الموضوع
و لنا عودة ان شاء الله بعد قضاء اجازتي الحالية بمصر

دمت بكل ود

و تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## usamafathi (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اخ احمد لو فلسطين فيها الشبلب ده يبقى انشاء الله اليهود حيغوروا قريب الى غير رجعة وطظ فى النووى بتاعهم


----------



## MIDO_1349 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

انا تعجبت فعلا ...لما دخلت الموضوع و شفت مجهود صاحبه ...و كنت اول واحد أرد فيه 


الف شكر للادارة على تثبيت الموضوع و مليون تحية لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر الجميع ...... ولا اعرف ماذا اقول ..... يعني " خجلتوني "
واشكر حضرة المهندس اشرف على التثبيت ...
وانا على استعداد لا تعاون


----------



## المـــرداوي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرًا ياباشمهندس​


----------



## ma2000 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله موضوع أكثر من رائع وإن شاء الله ننتظر منك المزيد ونتابع معك أولا بأول


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

magnum1272003 قال:


> ما شاء الله موضوع أكثر من رائع وإن شاء الله ننتظر منك المزيد ونتابع معك أولا بأول




فينك يا هندسة


----------



## م زكريا (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## seeker (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## tarekms45 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله 
موضوع ممتاز
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## madny (5 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز
لاول مرة اقرا عن هذه التقنيه 
ساقرا الموضوع وابحث به لعل الله يوفقنا به
وادعو من خالص قلبي ان يجعل الله كل كلمة وحرف اقراه وانتفع به في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ash2030 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك كل خير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Ash2030 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## saidjibril (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 أكتوبر 2011)

في حقيقة الامر هذا العمل الذي تقدمه لنا يا م احمد حناوي
عمل يجب ان ندعو الله لك فيه ان يجزل لك العطاء و المثوبة

فعلا كتاب تشرح فيه الموضوع بشكل وافٍ جدا

و الحقيقة لقد دهشت من كم المميزات التي سنستفيد بها 
في مجال المشروعات 
عند استخدام نظام ال bim الذي تفضلت بطرحه

و الامر في تصوري لن ياخذ اكثر من شهور لنجد انفسنا نعمل به في جميع مشاريعنا
نظرا للاستفادات الرهيبة التي رايتها في شرحك المفصل

ادعو كل الزملاء ان يتعرفوا على ذلك النظام
من خلال كتاب المهندس احمد حناوي 
الذي اجزل فيه العطاء لنا بشروح وافية
مقترنة مع الامثلة و الصور و التفاصيل

لا ادري كيف اشكرك اخي الكريم م احمد الحناوي

فقط ادعو الجميع ان يدعو لك دعوات في وقت استجابة في ليل
بان يعطيك الله بركة في العمر و الوقت و الفهم و الفكر و العمل 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م.وسيم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا ابن النجاح ... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ... 

من اي دفعه انتا؟ واي قسم؟ ومن نابلس انتا؟ وشو بقربلك ايمن ... ؟

هل هناك معاهد او مراكز متخصصة في هذا المجال وتعطي دوارات ترتقي بالمهندس بمختلف التخصصات ؟ 

اذا امكن مساعدتنا بالموضوع ...


----------



## mustafasas (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.وسيم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد متابعة هذه الانجازات وقراءة الملفات المرفقة ... اشكرك اخي مهندس احمد حناوي ... واتمنى التوفيق والجاح لك 

سؤالي للجميع ... اين نجد دورات وافية كافيه وعمليه لهذا البرنامج ؟؟ في اي مكان في العاالم


----------



## myada1 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adeb11 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير باش مهندس احمد وبوركت جهودك وحهود كل الطيبين امثالك
ارجو منك تزويدنا باي حديد حول هذا الموضوع الهام كما ارجو من كل الاخوة ان لايبخلوا علينا باي علم مفيد
ويتخدوا من المهندس احمد اسوة حسنة
بارك الله لك ووفقك لكل خير وتقبل مني اجمل تحية


----------



## Insider (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس علي الموضوع
وأنت بهذه المشاركة فتحت لي مجال جديد لم يخطر ببالي يوماً


----------



## darsh72 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس أحمد , انا بس عايز أضيف هناك موقع شركة vIco هي عمله برامج لنفس الموضوع والان هي نزلت الشرق الأوسط وممكن كلنا ندخل على موقعهم ونتعرف على أهم المواضيع


----------



## Insider (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس وعاشت فلسطين حرة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بسام بركات (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير على الكتاب والبرامج

فعلا منهجيه ال bim سوف تقتحم قطاع الانشاءات بقوة في العالم العربي

فهي الأن معتمده بشكل كبير في اميركا واوروبا 

وهذه المنهجيه كانت هي محور بحثي في رسالة الماجستير

وقد كتبت مقال وتم نشره في في مجلة جمعية المهندسين

ولمن أراد المقال يمكنه قراءته في المرفقات


----------



## الأسد الجريح (29 يناير 2012)

محمد بسام بركات قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير على الكتاب والبرامج
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيراً
مقال قيم
هل من الممكن الاطلاع على رسالة الماجستير التي قمت بإعدادها
وهل هناك أبحاث خليجية أو عربية في هذا المجال
علماً بأن رسالة الماجستير التي أقوم بتحضيرها في نفس الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد بسام بركات (30 يناير 2012)

للأسف أنا عانيت كثير لإيجاد المراجع العربية حتى في جمع معلومات من المفترض ان تكون عادية وليست جديده
فلا يوجد بحوث عربية عن موضوع ال BIM
فقط في العام الماضي عملت شركة BuildingSMART ME استطلاع في دول الخليج عن استخدام هذه التقنية
اعتقد يمكنك ايجاده بالبحث عن طريق الجوجل
ويمكنك ايضا الرجوع للمقال ففيها نتائج الاستطلاع الذي قمت به في دولة الكويت
اما بالنسبة للرسالة 
ارسل ايميلك حتى اتواصل معك


----------



## الأسد الجريح (3 فبراير 2012)

محمد بسام بركات قال:


> للأسف أنا عانيت كثير لإيجاد المراجع العربية حتى في جمع معلومات من المفترض ان تكون عادية وليست جديده
> فلا يوجد بحوث عربية عن موضوع ال bim
> فقط في العام الماضي عملت شركة buildingsmart me استطلاع في دول الخليج عن استخدام هذه التقنية
> اعتقد يمكنك ايجاده بالبحث عن طريق الجوجل
> ...


بحثت عن الاستطلاع فلك أجده ولكن وجدت مختصر له
وقد ارسلت رسالة بها إيميلي


----------



## Nader Hussain (12 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
ونفع بكم المسلمين.
:75::75::75:


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (21 فبراير 2012)

لقد تفوقت على نفسك و أرهقت من يأتي بعدك .. اقولها من القلب و ليس مجاملة ..ولن أوفيك حقك


----------



## maher-mohamed (22 فبراير 2012)

where the passwords for these programs 
when extract revit strucure asked about password (file read me) 
can you put password for these 
thanks


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (10 مارس 2012)

سدد الله خطاك علي الطريق الصحيح


----------



## mahamcpm (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## قلم معماري (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاقة متجددة (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 مايو 2012)

بصراحة موضوع رائع...التركيز الان هنا في امريكا و كندا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## Tariqm (23 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير
كتاب قيم وجهدك متميز


----------



## مصطفى_0000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## BNH (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك
وصل الى علمي أن شركتين في السعودية بدأت تدرب موظفين لديها للعمل عليه


----------



## عوني عميره (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب
تعمل الآن شركة هيل انترناشيونال على هذا البرنامج وهو ضروري جدا لكل مهندس وخاصه الجدد في جميع مجالات الهندسه.


----------



## elza3aim (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ....موضوع هام جدا جدا وجميل جدااااااااااان وتسلم علي المجهود الرائع هذا

​


----------



## zakisabagh (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا الموضوع قيم وشيق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aburawan (1 يونيو 2013)

والله تفتح عقلي على برنامج غايه في الروعة وخصوصا اني بدات قبل فترة بالبحث عن البرنامج ومحاولة تعلمه فجزاك الله خيرا وعلى كولت العراقيين رحم الله والديك


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

great


----------



## اشرف الخراط (13 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يباركلك يارب


----------



## sultan_nlp (16 يوليو 2013)

الاخ الكريم جزاكم الله خيرا وسلمت يداك لكن الفيديو لا يعمل وتم حذفه من اليوتيوب 
ولينكات البرامج او شروحاتها ايضا لا تفتح وكذلك الكتاب لا يفتح وسبب ذلك هو ان صفحة اعادة التوجيه لا تتغير ارجو من حضرتك اعادة رفع الفيديو
والتواصل مع الادارة لمعرفة المشكله فى الكتاب والبرامج ووجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي العرض الجميل


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

chokran


----------



## mikyyy_123 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية على هالشغل المرتب .. عطيتني دافع لحتى ارفع شغلي 

بتمنالك كل التوفيق


----------



## صالح هلباوي (27 فبراير 2014)

(أعطي للكون كل ما تملك......يعطيك الكون كل مايملك)
لك الشكر أجزله


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

شاهدو محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع 
http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

هل من جديد في موضوع البيم نرجوا الافادة من الاخوة الاعضاء ومن عنده معلومات في هذا الموضوع يفيدنا وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الدولة (26 نوفمبر 2014)

عمل جبار وموضوع جدا مهم ..


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي
مشاركة مميزة . 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (28 أبريل 2015)

مجهود محترم وارجو ان يتم تخصيص قسم خاص لتقنية ونمذجة bim


----------



## محمد الخزاعي (4 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد19775 (11 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع مميز جدا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
موضوع مميز و مشاركة مبدعة اخي لكن للأسف روابط اليوتيوب لا تعمل


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Tafraout salim (7 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك و جزاكم كل خير


----------



## Nile Man (7 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

الله يبارك فيك​


----------



## mezohazoma (28 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## easybuild (16 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## easybuild (16 ديسمبر 2017)

نرجو وضع روابط حديثة للنافيس ورك


----------



## وسام 1979 (30 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد19775 (28 فبراير 2018)

بارك الله بك مجال مهم جدا جدا في إدارة المشاريع الهندسية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 أبريل 2019)

موضوع عن النمذجة في المشاريع

بفيديوهات على اليوتيوب

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=3501419

مع وافر الشكر للفاضل م خالد البنا


----------



## معتزابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م البحيرى (4 أغسطس 2021)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس احمد ...


----------

